# doctors in punjab



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Is there any doctor from punjab, india who can allow me to come to his or her clinic or hospital, so that i can learn some basic things since i am a medical student from ukraine so i am coming home during this summer vacations?


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

harpreet90 said:


> Is there any doctor from punjab, india who can allow me to come to his or her clinic or hospital, so that i can learn some basic things since i am a medical student from ukraine so i am coming home during this summer vacations?


Hihii


----------

